# Carter-Williams gaining comfort on the court



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Michael Carter-Williams is starting to get more comfortable in the Milwaukee Bucks' offense.
> 
> The 6-foot-6 point guard had his highest scoring game since arriving in the Feb. 19 trade deadline deal as he contributed 25 points and seven assists in Milwaukee's 114-103 loss to New Orleans on Monday night.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/carter-williams-gaining-comfort-on-the-court-b99458223z1-295711001.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is not going to be an overnight process. Any comfort he gains right now will likely have to be regained with Jabari back in the line-up.


----------

